# Uber Chiefs Looking Forward To More Quality Time With Families



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/06/07...er-chief-marketing-officer-stepping-down.html
"Uber's Chief Operating Officer Barney Harford and Chief Marketing Officer Rebecca Messina are stepping down, the company said Friday."


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

That is the most hackneyed answer for being incompetent. It just never get's old, I guess.

Translation: I was forced to resign because I cannot do my job, but I really love my family, so that makes me a good person. .


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Right after IPO I said watch rapid exodus of top management. Following week former chief executive resigned effective immediately. Now these two also quit. Let's see how long Dara will last now that his $100 million bonus is long gone. End of this year?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

A LOT of tears.

This is a loss. Sad to see.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who cares who is in charge? Why waste your breath talking about it? None of this crap matters. Or maybe it does to all you that have NOTHING better to do with your time. Like get a real job.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Who cares who is in charge? Why waste your breath talking about it? None of this crap matters. Or maybe it does to all you that have NOTHING better to do with your time. Like get a real job.


Another new member with amazing wisdom. Better start refreshing your resume.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

No need brother! I HAVE a day job and drive UBER as intended.... PART TIME! All you minimum wage "BALLERS" that drive full time are just dumb for believing that you have ANY influence on how Uber and Lyft are going to treat you!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The mass exodus continues.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Blah blah blah.... what does that really mean?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Rumor is uber put up signs throughout the office "will last to leave please delete all emails and turn off the lights"



Fat Man said:


> No need brother! I HAVE a day job and drive UBER as intended.... PART TIME! All you minimum wage "BALLERS" that drive full time are just dumb for believing that you have ANY influence on how Uber and Lyft are going to treat you!


Your day job is posting crap here and can't even do it well. Guess you're good for nothing.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who cares if there is anyone there as long as you continue to get rides and make minimum wage driving full time? Your not getting by but "the man" in corporate doesn't hold you down and tell you what to do with a real job. How is life living with your parents anyway?

Again your WRONG. Working a day job with these things called "health benefits" and security of a steady $60k a year plus about another $15k a year driving PART TIME for UBER 10 hours a week is good for nothing? Bet you are considered a "real catch" with your minimum wage full time uber gig! I am so jealous. Can you give someone "successful and responsible" lessons on how to be more like you?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

‘Now that I’ve reduced our corporate fat please buy our stock.’


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Fat Man said:


> Who cares who is in charge? Why waste your breath talking about it? None of this crap matters. Or maybe it does to all you that have NOTHING better to do with your time. Like get a real job.


Give it a rest Dara some of us have real jobs and trolling Uber is just a fun pastime ?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

It has been a slow day at the office mater of fact!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> It has been a slow day at the office mater of fact!


No dirty towels to retrieve at the women's fitness center?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Oh don't be jealous bro! Go sit in your parents basement and pretend your successful. It's ok!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> Oh don't be jealous bro! Go sit in your parents basement and pretend your successful. It's ok!


Perhaps they could teach you how to write a successful sentence at your office.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Let's cut the confrontation. We are all brothers and sisters of rideshare so let's focus on how we can learn from each other to better serve customers versus throw rocks


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> Let's cut the confrontation. We are all brothers and sisters of rideshare so let's focus on how we can learn from each other to better serve customers versus throw rocks


Look I totally understand uber has to cut costs by all means to reduce burn rate, otherwise IPO capital won't last 2.5 years. Most likely salaries will be drastically cut and significant reductions of employees. 
However, the real problem lies on its flawed business model. Uber cannot be profitable at scale as long as its revenues derived from capturing percentage of fares. Notice how loses increase parallel to increases in market share. Uber burned through $25 billion in 10 years and does not have any clear path to profitability. Now in existential mode.
Somehow Dara does not realize that there's another way to generate revenue inconsequential to fares which would make uber immensely profitable while eliminating minimum wage concerns and IC - employee issues before regulations choke the company. This change in business model will give Dara the $120 billion valuation he so desperately needs. 
If lyft figures it out before uber, all bets are off for uber.
It's not if but when regulations catch up.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> A LOT of tears.
> 
> This is a loss. Sad to see.


Ha ha ha your bosses got the can. You might be out of a job shilling soon.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Fat Man has heart disease. He will die of a heart attack soon and we will miss the troll oh so much. 

Why do you have time to waste trolling, Fat Man? Your arteries are hardening as we speak.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Munsuta said:


> Ha ha ha your bosses got the can. You might be out of a job shilling soon.


These were beautiful human beings who had an awful lot of vision. Uber had so much startup DNA that's all corporate now yuck


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Right after IPO I said watch rapid exodus of top management. Following week former chief executive resigned effective immediately. Now these two also quit. Let's see how long Dara will last now that his $100 million bonus is long gone. End of this year?


??? Last one out gonna leave in handcuffs, under SEC investigations.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> These were beautiful human beings who had an awful lot of vision. Uber had so much startup DNA that's all corporate now yuck


Fixed it for you: These were awful human beings who had a lot of vision for self gain. Now corporate has to fix their mess, (If they can).


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Who cares if there is anyone there as long as you continue to get rides and make minimum wage driving full time? Your not getting by but "the man" in corporate doesn't hold you down and tell you what to do with a real job. How is life living with your parents anyway?
> 
> Again your WRONG. Working a day job with these things called "health benefits" and security of a steady $60k a year plus about another $15k a year driving PART TIME for UBER 10 hours a week is good for nothing? Bet you are considered a "real catch" with your minimum wage full time uber gig! I am so jealous. Can you give someone "successful and responsible" lessons on how to be more like you?


Sir don't you wonder what your answer will be the day when you're facing your maker and he asks what you did throughout your life to positively contribute. During your last breath will you recall how hard you tried to demean others. How does it make you feel knowing that you had to spew garbage just to make yourself feel important. Certainly not even your own children would want to be by your bedside and you find yourself dying in misery alone.
Take a good look at yourself and try to analyze why you're so dark. 
Hope you live long enough to regret it.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

To even take this Fat Man seriously is a laugh. He claims others are pathetic when the truth is ... you get the picture. Sad, sad Fat Man. We feel sorry for you.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

lowcountry dan said:


> To even take this Fat Man seriously is a laugh. He claims others are pathetic when the truth is ... you get the picture. Sad, sad Fat Man. We feel sorry for you.


He already feels sorry for himself and that's why he has diarrhea of the mouth. True meaning of incontinence.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Uber Will

Increase fares
Decrease driver commissions
Decrease driver incentives
Eliminate cleaning fees
Implement a Flat $25 monthly driver app access fee
Wall Street told Uber flat-out to "squeeze drivers" until blood drips from their ears & eyes.

Uber and the Street have noted over the years:
when ⚠Drivers are kicked in the nutz ⚠ They do nothing & Uber suffers No Repercussions?

Passengers are King ?
Drivers are powerless, plentiful & disposable ?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> A LOT of tears.
> 
> This is a loss. Sad to see.


-o:


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Who cares if there is anyone there as long as you continue to get rides and make minimum wage driving full time? Your not getting by but "the man" in corporate doesn't hold you down and tell you what to do with a real job. How is life living with your parents anyway?
> 
> Again your WRONG. Working a day job with these things called "health benefits" and security of a steady $60k a year plus about another $15k a year driving PART TIME for UBER 10 hours a week is good for nothing? Bet you are considered a "real catch" with your minimum wage full time uber gig! I am so jealous. Can you give someone "successful and responsible" lessons on how to be more like you?


Valuable contribution to the discussion. Does Uber pay you per post? Shrill


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/06/07...er-chief-marketing-officer-stepping-down.html
> "Uber's Chief Operating Officer Barney Harford and Chief Marketing Officer Rebecca Messina are stepping down, the company said Friday."


It's a start but he needs to get rid of a lot more corporate overhead.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> A LOT of tears.
> 
> This is a loss. Sad to see.


Yes, absolutely heartbreaking. ?

.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> These were beautiful human beings who had an awful lot of vision. Uber had so much startup DNA that's all corporate now yuck


Emdenplam's sense of judgment.
"These were beautiful human beings who had an awful lot of vision."

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...AowjuuKAzCWrzww9oAY?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en
"Mr. Harford quickly ran into problems. Employees complained he frequently made insensitive comments around race and gender during company meetings, according to three people familiar with the matter who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not allowed to discuss the matter publicly. Last year, The New York Times reported Mr. Harford was subject to an internal investigation over what some perceived were insensitive comments around race and gender. The inquiry was ended internally and Mr. Harford pledged to undergo sensitivity training. Mr. Khosrowshahi pledged to keep Mr. Harford on at the company afterward.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/06/07...er-chief-marketing-officer-stepping-down.html
> "Uber's Chief Operating Officer Barney Harford and Chief Marketing Officer Rebecca Messina are stepping down, the company said Friday."


Meaning Dara fired them will do their worthless job and take their salary now that he's pissed he didn't get his $100 million bonus for a good opening IPO day.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

If the HR officer at my last company asked me to take sensitivity training I'd kick him square in the nuts and say I already had, which is why I knew to strike you in that specific area.

Leftists are making the world go to hell.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Let's cut the confrontation. We are all brothers and sisters of rideshare so let's focus on how we can learn from each other to better serve customers versus throw rocks


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

emdeplam said:


> A LOT of tears.
> 
> This is a loss. Sad to see.


? you just don't get it do you.



No Prisoners said:


> Look I totally understand uber has to cut costs by all means to reduce burn rate, otherwise IPO capital won't last 2.5 years. Most likely salaries will be drastically cut and significant reductions of employees.
> However, the real problem lies on its flawed business model. Uber cannot be profitable at scale as long as its revenues derived from capturing percentage of fares. Notice how loses increase parallel to increases in market share. Uber burned through $25 billion in 10 years and does not have any clear path to profitability. Now in existential mode.
> Somehow Dara does not realize that there's another way to generate revenue inconsequential to fares which would make uber immensely profitable while eliminating minimum wage concerns and IC - employee issues before regulations choke the company. This change in business model will give Dara the $120 billion valuation he so desperately needs.
> If lyft figures it out before uber, all bets are off for uber.
> It's not if but when regulations catch up.


What you left out is that the drivers are the back bone of U/L, without drivers and THEIR equipment U/L wouldn't exist.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

With 1.68 billion shares today uber down around $2.3 billion in valuation while Dow up +141 and NYSE+64. Maybe investors not very positive with latest departure of insiders.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> With 1.68 billion shares today uber down around $2.3 billion in valuation while Dow up +141 and NYSE+64. Maybe investors not very positive with latest departure of insiders.


Investors know the S is going to hit the fan very soon. Uber has been having trouble hiring enmass drivers like they did in the past, the only people applying can't pass the background check. I have personally seen 6 people declined because of their driving record and/or criminal history.
Uber had screwed itself with massive deactivations of good drivers for nonsense, word of mouth has made driving for Uber is like contracting Ebola, you won't last long.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

When fuber lets emdeplam go, will it still post here?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> When fuber lets emdeplam go, will it still post here?


Actually I'm glad she/he is here. Serves a purpose to remind drivers entitled inhumane culture of uber. Most decent people would never sell their soul.


----------

